# She is ok/ we came home in 2 hours---I think my 2 year old dd ingested a Cymbalta pill, should I bring her to ER?-



## naturallyspeaking

I just called Poison control and they said bring her to ER.
The was child proof pill container she got a hold of and I found a pill with the shell open, when I opened her mouth I found 2-3 white granule from the pill. I think she had one pill (not even the whole thing) and we thought the bottle was empty and this was CHILD PROOF CAP!
I don't want unnecessary poke and prod but don't know if this medicine is fatal to her.
Anyone had kids ingesting medicine before? What should I do?
Should I contact Holistic doctor who can see her without invasive measure to monitor her?? I called her ped but she is not in and the nurse said to call Poison control... not much help.
I'm shaky right now...
-----------------------------
UPDATE: so you guys don't have to find my id down the 7 pages long...
*She is fine, not showing any problems, we came home without having to do any invasive scary stuff. Thank you all!!!*
Wow, I'm so sorry to not to update it yesterday (I was distressed with the whole ordeal, I didn't want to get on the computer), I didn't know there were going to be this many posts. I didn't get to read all the responses.
Thank you all for your prayer and thoughts. She is ok. So far so
good. The fact that I found some white powder (matted down) on the
kitchen floor, I'm thinking she must have spitted out most of whatever
that was in her mouth.
I took her to ER immediately and they only checked her temp and pulse and we waited in the waiting room for a while. While she was there, she was alert, happy, dancing around with his brother.
Anyhow, after 2 hours of waiting (not even strapped to a bed but waiting in the room), they said she is not showing any concerning signs so we came home. They said the worst symptom she can get is drowsiness and watch for any abnormal behaviors which she didn't show so far. We didn't have to do any blood drawing or pumping stomach, thank you God!!!
The reason I posted this post initially was to find if any natural mamas out there had to deal with this situation and their kids were ok.

Have a blessed weekend!!!


----------



## User101

I think you should take her to the ER. IME, poison control is not one to say to do it if it isn't necessary (says the mom of a baby who ate a zoloft once).


----------



## sarahr

I assume by this point you've already gone to the ER.

Please let us know how she's doing. ((hugs))


----------



## naturallyspeaking

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.
We went to ER and all they did was pulse and temp check, we came home in 2 hours.


----------



## User101

I say this with all gentleness, you need to take her to the ER. Poison control is the expert on poisoning. MDC is great for a lot of things, but I personally would not trust my child's well-being to bunch of online strangers. When my kid ate a zoloft, they said just watch him and he should be fine. If they're telling you to go to the ER, it's because you need to get her to the ER.


----------



## TanyaS

: If there was something you could do at home, poison control would have told you to do it already. They said go to the ER. Do not hesitate any longer.


----------



## gsd1amommy

You need to get your daughter to the ER. You are allowing her to absorb a drug that is not safe in any quantity in a 2 year old.
Was this a delayed-release capsule? Breaking or opening the pill will cause too much of the drug to be released at one time.


----------



## MidnightCommando

Please go. I have had to call poison control a few times and I trust their judgement. They know what is toxic and what is not according to body weight.

DD got into some aleve and I didn't know how many she took. Poison control figured out she would have had to take 7 to be toxic but since it was a travel pack we know she couldn't have ingested more than 5.

PLEASE GO NOW!


----------



## Collinsky

If poison control said go, GO. To the ER. Call 911 if you have to.

They don't say to go in if it's not necessary. One of the main things they do is reassure parents that the child will be fine, to just watch for XYZ, etc. They do not send you to the ER unless medical attention is needed.

I am the least dr-going mama I know, and I'd definitely always listen to poison control. Them I trust.


----------



## Norasmomma

Take her to the ER NOW!! I called poison control the other day because my DD swallowed and adult Claritin and the lady told me it was not a big deal and I needn't worry, but to call if I had more questions...

If they are saying to take her to the ER then DO IT, they don't tell you to do that unless you need to do that. This is what they are trained in.


----------



## gsd1amommy

and depending how far you are from a hospital, I would consider an ambulance!


----------



## redebeth

Yes, really, I have called poison control for A LOT of things and they never told me to go to the ER even when my kid ate an Ultram, toxic floor adhesive, a BIG glass of sake, umm alot of stuff I thought FOR SURE I would have to go. They really do not tell you to go unless it is serious. it's scary but TAKE HER. Hugs and you are not a bad mama, do not feel guilty. Just take her. If you have activated charcoal give that to her. But GOOOO.


----------



## nalo

Please don't take a chance with your child's health. Poison control knows their stuff. Take her the hospital NOW!


----------



## Tofu the Geek

I just read the prescribing info on Cymbalta's web site, and their warnings and precautions sections sounds scary enough for an adult, I would definitely take a 2 year old to the ER especially when advised by poison control.

GO NOW!


----------



## redebeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 

I am the least dr-going mama I know, and I'd definitely always listen to poison control. Them I trust.

Yes.


----------



## User101

I'm praying by now you have gone, and am going to keep praying for you and your little one.


----------



## Sierra

I am so worried for your daughter. I too have called poison control a couple of times (once for my dog and once for my son), and both times they were able to advise me about what to do at home. They do not advise going to the ER unless it is absolutely necessary to save a life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I'm praying by now you have gone, and am going to keep praying for you and your little one.

















:


----------



## nannymom

If you called poison control and they said take her you must b/c they will follow up and call CPS.

I also agree with the other mamas here. I'm thinking of your little one. give us an update.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
If you called poison control and they said take her you must b/c they will follow up and call CPS.

Where did you get this information? I don't think it's true. I was always told the information they took was purely for keeping track of what sort of calls they get.


----------



## willowsmom

Yeah, if Poison Control says to get thee to the Doc. Then you should get thee to the Doc.

Hopefully you've done it by now.
Hope it's nothing serious and she'll be ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## artgoddess

thinking of you and your little one.


----------



## Mosaic

ER.

Now.

Go.

Prayers and good thoughts going your way until we hear the update from you that all is well.


----------



## Ks Mama

I'd call 911 immediately.


----------



## nannymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Where did you get this information? I don't think it's true. I was always told the information they took was purely for keeping track of what sort of calls they get.


I suppose it might not be true everywhere. My Aunt works for poison control in NC and I know it is also true in Texas because it happened to a mama I know from another board.

Regardless this is obvioulsy a case where they needed to go to the ER.


----------



## Ks Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallyspeaking* 
I didn't yet.
I'm afraid what they will do to her for unnecessary measure.
Is there anything I can do to dilute this thing in her body? Like feeding her certain things?
AHHHHHHHH

THIS IS WHAT THE POISON CONTROL CENTER & ER ARE FOR. I really hope you've gone already.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
I suppose it might not be true everywhere. My Aunt works for poison control in NC and I know it is also true in Texas because it happened to a mama I know from another board.

Regardless this is obvioulsy a case where they needed to go to the ER.

I agree about the ER. I don't think it's all that helpful to throw the threat of CPS into the mix though.

Also, the poison control hotline is a national center, not a regional or state one.

National Poison Control Center
1-800-222-1222


----------



## AllyRae

Goodness!! I hope you are long gone to the ER by now!!!

I would not really take the risk by waiting to see what a bunch of people on a website say. Accidental poisoning, especially with a strong drug like cymbalta, can have ramifications we are not qualified to diagnose online. And honestly, your baby's safety is paramount here!

Good luck!!

And FWIW, I've had to use PC several times, and nobody's ever followed up, let alone called CPS to make sure I followed the ER recommendation.


----------



## Collinsky

I really want to emphasize that Poison Control doesn't just say go to the ER lightly. I called them freaked out one time and they said, "Honey, you don't worry until we tell you to worry." They know what they are talking about. I've called probably 8 times in the last 5 years and they've never told me to go to the ER.

Look, my 3 yo had a convulsion after hitting her head, and we didn't take her to the ER (Dh was in EMS and we know what to look for AFA head trauma) ... the point of sharing that is that we really do NOT go to the hospital unless we are sure we have to. _I would call an ambulance if Poison Control said to get to the ER._


----------



## Ks Mama

OH my god, I just re-read this post & realize the OP has ALREADY spoken to poison control & they recommended the ER.

MODERATOR: Please, can there be some kind of common-sense warning on this site indicating & reminding ALL that what is posted here is OPINION of STRANGERS, not medical professionals? I really shudder to think that anyone, would hesitate calling 9-1-1 after being advised by the PCC to go to the ER, in favor of or in order to get MDC opinions.

This is so unbelievably frightening. It's one thing when we're talking about whether to give Hylands teething tabs over Tylenol, but when a child has ingested an adult medication, there shouldn't even be hesitation.

Doctors, nurses, medical professionals, in spite of what some fringe folks might say, here to HELP, not hurt. And in this instance, in particular, is a perfect example of just WHY there are emergency services - 9-1-1 & PCC & ER. As much as I love this site, I do wonder that the culture here often can cause people to hesitate in their blink instinct decisions (which are usually right - they are built in, hard wired protection for ourselves & our children) in favor of getting a broader "natural family" opinion from complete strangers who don't know the whole story before action. It's just plain frightening.

PLEASE, OP if you're still around, GO TO THE ER. Call 9-1-1.

Thinking of you.


----------



## sarahr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallyspeaking* 
I'm afraid what they will do to her for unnecessary measure.

I'd be more afraid of what the drug would do to her, than anything the doctors may do. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I agree about the ER. I don't think it's all that helpful to throw the threat of CPS into the mix though.

Also, the poison control hotline is a national center, not a regional or state one.

National Poison Control Center
1-800-222-1222

Yes, but there are regional offices. There's one here in Charlotte.


----------



## nannymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I agree about the ER. I don't think it's all that helpful to throw the threat of CPS into the mix though.

Also, the poison control hotline is a national center, not a regional or state one.

National Poison Control Center
1-800-222-1222

The hotline is national but the systems are regional. My aunt works for the Charolette, NC regional office.


----------



## knowerofnada

Yes, I would. And I'm terrified of ER's due to our non-vax status. BUT, I called Poison control immediately myself a few months ago when my daughter ingested a doggie pill, they looked it up, and turned out to be ibuprofen for dogs. They told me I did NOT need to go to the ER and that considering the dosage amount she would be fine. That means to me that they tell you to go only if it is truly indicated. Hugs, mama. I know firsthand how scary it is!


----------



## nannymom

I'm sure posion control would have told her to call 911 if it was such an emergancy that she couldn't make it to the ER on her own.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
The hotline is national but the systems are regional. My aunt works for the Charolette, NC regional office.

So, you call a national number and are somehow routed to a regional office? Interesting.

I actually just called the 800 number (the website says you can call for info as well as for poisoning emergencies). She said people are not obligated to give their info and that many people don't, and the only way they'd call CPS is if the person calling (a) gave identifying information and (b) admitted to either purposely poisoning their child or admitted to something illegal ("My daughter got into my cocaine stash..."). FWIW.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
I'm sure posion control would have told her to call 911 if it was such an emergancy that she couldn't make it to the ER on her own.

Right, but they were likely assuming she was going to go ASAP, so if she IS still around (and I sure hope she is already on her way to the ER), 911 could be a smart move as treatment has been delayed.


----------



## nannymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Right, but they were likely assuming she was going to go ASAP, so if she IS still around (and I sure hope she is already on her way to the ER), 911 could be a smart move as treatment has been delayed.


good point


----------



## Baby Makes 4

My oldest ate a Prozac when he was about 18 months old and poison control sent us to the ER. I hope you are there already.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I agree about the ER. I don't think it's all that helpful to throw the threat of CPS into the mix though.

Also, the poison control hotline is a national center, not a regional or state one.

National Poison Control Center
1-800-222-1222

Geez, I think nannymom was just trying to be helpful... this seems snarky.


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
So, you call a national number and are somehow routed to a regional office? Interesting.

Yep. Which is why if you have Lingo or Vonage you have to register your location, so you get routed to the right place. When we first had to call PCC when we moved to NH, I ended up talking to a very nice man from the office in Beckley WV since Lingo still had that area as our area for 911 service.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Levatrice* 
Geez, I think nannymom was just trying to be helpful... this seems snarky.

It was not intended to be snarky. It was intended to be helpful and to share accurate information


----------



## ewe+lamb

Thinking of you and your dd, hope all has turned out well and that you overcame your fears and managed to go, my Mum was in a similar situation with me once when my sister fed me my Dad's medication, we both had our stomach's pumped which was horrible (one of my first memories) but considering the doses we could have been severely ill/damaged thankfully all worked out well. Many hugs and thoughts to you.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Yep. Which is why if you have Lingo or Vonage you have to register your location, so you get routed to the right place. When we first had to call PCC when we moved to NH, I ended up talking to a very nice man from the office in Beckley WV since Lingo still had that area as our area for 911 service.

That's really interesting. I never knew that.

Then the nice local lady I talked to said they don't call CPS, excepting the two scenarios I posted above. I don't know if it varies from region to region.


----------



## nannymom

It would have been nice to be given the benifit of the doubt. I mentioned CPS (which may be acurate-after all hospitals, and dr's.aren't susposed call cps on you after a homebirth but it happens to lots of people) to help the mama who was having doubts about going to the er make an informed decision. Not to scare her.


----------



## Juvysen

Hoping things are gonna be fine and that you're at the ER already









Please let us know


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
It would have been nice to be given the benifit of the doubt. I mentioned CPS (which may be acurate-after all hospitals, and dr's.aren't susposed call cps on you after a homebirth but it happens to lots of people) to help the mama who was having doubts about going to the er make an informed decision. Not to scare her.

I suppose the problem with internet is that it's impossible to read tone. I wasn't making accusations. I just don't find throwing CPS into the mix to be helpful. If you'd like to discuss this further, feel free to PM me, as per the User Agreement.


----------



## jeliphish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
If you called poison control and they said take her you must b/c they will follow up and call CPS.

I also agree with the other mamas here. I'm thinking of your little one. give us an update.

We have never gotten a referral from poison control.


----------



## MamaMonica

Please stay close to the topic of the OP needing to take her dd to the ER or not, and don't get too far off on a CPS tangent







.

And a reminder to take direct issues with other members to PM, as per the UA

Quote:

Do not start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. *Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member*. If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.


----------



## JustVanessa

I hope your little one is ok.


----------



## acupuncturemomma

Hope you're both doing ok


----------



## User101

I've been thinking of you and your little one


----------



## Nora'sMama

OP, if by some chance you aren't there yet, GO TO THE ER. SSNRIs are NOTHING to mess around with.

And yeah, Poison Control almost never sends people to the ER. My dd ate Vicks Vaposteam out of the humidifier, later she took a bite out of DH's deodorant. The child of someone I know drank half a bottle of children's ibuprophen. In all of these cases the Poison Control was like, hey, no big deal.

*IF THEY TELL YOU TO GO TO THE ER, YOU MOST DEFINITELY SHOULD. AND FAST.*

I'm worried about your dd. Please update.


----------



## FancyD

I hope your little one is safe and well.


----------



## daniedb

Another worried poster here. I'd be much more concerned about what the drug would do to my child than what the doctors might do. I avoid using medicines unless necessary, as well, but there is most certainly a time and a place. I've never met a doctor who would perform any unnecessary test or procedure on a small child for funsies. Rest assured that if they don't feel as if anything is necessary, then they will send you right home. I truly hope you cannot read this because you are at the ER right now.


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think you should take her to the ER. IME, poison control is not one to say to do it if it isn't necessary (says the mom of a baby who ate a zoloft once).

Yeah, they told me my toddler would be okay when she ate a vicodin (she was but she was extremely sleepy)... they don't usually suggest going to the ER unless you **need** to.


----------



## milkybean

I hope your girl is OK!

I'm sure the situation has been taken care of so this is just general thoughts...

We really dislike MDs and western medicine, yet for emergencies we've taken DS twice to the children's hospital nearby. They have been lovely and kind. They focus on the emergency. They have, both times, questioned hubby and I separately, to make sure there's no abuse, but that is MORE than OK with me as I know that a child showing up once for a burn and once for a head injury could mean bad news. I am happy to answer their questions.

And for a possible poisoning, they would have ways of seeing if the child was poisoned, and would move on to next things if that were determined.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
DD got into some aleve and I didn't know how many she took. Poison control figured out she would have had to take 7 to be toxic but since it was a travel pack we know she couldn't have ingested more than 5.


ACK ACK ACK!

Naproxen sodium almost killed a friend of mine and caused serious, bad, negative symptoms in me.

It's on an aspirin base, the doctor told me, and since you aren't supposed to give little ones aspirin....

There aren't many people prone to Naproxen poisoning, which I was diagnosed with (I was taking only 1 more pill a day than I was supposed to...meaning 3 in a grown, overweight, adult woman in an entire DAY....my friend is much smaller than I am, and was taking them as prescribed by her fill-in doctor, who didn't know that she was not allowed to take Aleve), but those who are prone to it can die from it. And you don't know until you know, if you're prone to it.

IMO they failed you and your daughter, by not telling you to go to the ER for a possible FIVE Aleve pills in a child...


----------



## CorasMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
Another worried poster here. I'd be much more concerned about what the drug would do to my child than what the doctors might do. I avoid using medicines unless necessary, as well, but there is most certainly a time and a place. I've never met a doctor who would perform any unnecessary test or procedure on a small child for funsies. Rest assured that if they don't feel as if anything is necessary, then they will send you right home. I truly hope you cannot read this because you are at the ER right now.









:







:







:

Seriously.

And please update us and let us know how your dd is, when you get home and get her into bed.


----------



## ksera05

GO TO THE ER.

Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Amylcd

I saw that you posted this on yahoo answers also, PLEASE update us to let us know if you took her to the ER.


----------



## uumomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I say this with all gentleness, you need to take her to the ER. Poison control is the expert on poisoning. MDC is great for a lot of things, but I personally would not trust my child's well-being to bunch of online strangers. When my kid ate a zoloft, they said just watch him and he should be fine. If they're telling you to go to the ER, it's because you need to get her to the ER.


what she said!


----------



## ecoteat

It's been 7 hours since you posted...I hope that means you were/are getting medical attention. And we are anxious to hear how your dd is!


----------



## lalaland42

I hope your DD is OK. Please update when you get a chance.


----------



## chio88

Yes, hopefully by now you're at the ER and all is well now.


----------



## Jemmind

Please let us know how she is! We're worried for her...


----------



## wife&mommy

Hope your DD is doing OK now!


----------



## knowerofnada

Mama, please update us. We're all so worried about your little one.


----------



## artgoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Mama, please update us. We're all so worried about your little one.









Yes please, I keep checking back for updates. Please know there are a bunch of mamas sending good vibes to your little one.


----------



## frontierpsych

just checking in. I hope everything's okay!


----------



## broodymama

Oh wow, I hope you went to the ER and everything is OK with your little one!

I'm a Poison Control regular caller, I don't know my own cell phone number but I have PC's number memorized. I just had to call again this afternoon when my 2 year old DD ate a bottle of infant/child glycerin laxative suppositories. I'm so greatful for all the wonderful information I've gotten from PC and in all my calls, it's never been something where they advised me to go to the hospital. At most, they did call back a few hours later one time to check and see how DS was doing. And today the lady said that they don't keep a database of the information.


----------



## mamajama

Thinking of you guys









Please let us know how it went for you today!


----------



## mamaverdi

I hope you took her to the ER and that she is okay.


----------



## TCMoulton

Praying that your little one is ok tonight.


----------



## Sierra

Mama, I continue to keep your daughter in my thoughts. In fact, I can't stop thinking about her. I too keep coming back, checking for updates, hoping to get good news!


----------



## uumomma

i am off to bed...but l wanted to check this thread...
i hope everything is ok


----------



## Attila the Honey

I just wanted to reiterate what others have said - Poison Control doesn't call CPS, generally speaking.

I've had to call poison control for my dd 4 or 5 times and they've never followed up or referred us to CPS. She ate; a whole bottle of papaya enzyme, drank down some children's tylenol, I forget the other thing, and she brushed her teeth with a tube of white watercolor paint.









In all those cases they didn't have us go to the ER, so I know they don't tend to "overreact".

I hope she's OK!


----------



## Juvysen

Still thinking of you and your daughter. Hoping things are fine.


----------



## Valkyrie9

Adding my own good thoughts to all the other ones winging their way to you and your daughter, and hoping so much for a positive update soon.


----------



## babydanielsmom

hope there's an update soon ....


----------



## mayasmama

Good lord, I really hope you listened to Poison Control and brought your daughter in. This is why the ER exists.


----------



## theretohere

Hope your little is ok.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom

just checking in hoping to see that you've been to the ER and your LO is okay

You will *never* encounter a more anti-medical establishment board than this. When the ladies here implore you to take your LO to the ER, they are doing so because they are geniunely concerned for your child's safety and nothing in their collective *centuries* worth of study and experience in homeopathy and alternative treatments seems appropriate. This is the group least likely of any to push someone toward 'modern' medicine. When they all say go, you need to go *yesterday if not sooner, kwim?*


----------



## liam's mom

hoping for an update and that your child is all right.


----------



## artgoddess

first thread I came to this morning. Let us know how your little one is doing please.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Yes, anxiously waiting for an update, I am hoping your little one is doing fine!


----------



## Canadianmommax3

hope everything is ok


----------



## dnr3301

I just read this whole thing. Please update and let us know she's ok.

I've called poison control so many times I have the number saved in my cell phone. I'm almost like "yep, it's me again, yes, same kid, yes, I keep things out of his reach". They have never told me to go to the ER. And my kid swallowed a battery (or at least I thought he had, turned out he just threw them behind the couch and then _told_ me he ate them). They chuckled and said, "look around for them, is he crying? he's probably fine, if you don't find them call your regular doc and have them do an xray to make sure they are in his stomach". They told me to take him to the ER if my doc couldn't get him in, but not in a "go to the ER" kind of way.

They don't throw that ER stuff around. When poison control says jump, I ask how high.


----------



## Freefromitall

I'm hoping the silence means that you are (or were) at the ER, please update us when you have a chance, you'll be in our thoughts till then


----------



## starlein26

Best wishes to your dd. I hope she's ok,







.


----------



## broodymama

Just checking in this morning, I hope your little one is OK.


----------



## HarperRose

Well, she hasn't posted on mdc since this thread yesterday. I hope everything's ok.


----------



## Dewberry

Hope you're good.


----------



## sarahr

Hugs to your and your girl. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## jeliphish

I don't think i have checked a thread so often in my life---UPDATE PLEASE!!! Hope the LO is alright!!


----------



## babydanielsmom

:


----------



## ShyDaisi

Thinking of you and your little one. I know this has been hard for you and scary, too. Hoping everything went well and you are both home recouperating.


----------



## ShyDaisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Well, she hasn't posted on mdc since this thread yesterday. I hope everything's ok.










She hasn't even logged in to MDC since the first few posters were urging her to go to the ER (3:37pm yesterday). I would say she dropped everything and left. I hope everything is okay.







:


----------



## nummies

Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Mbella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
I don't think i have checked a thread so often in my life---UPDATE PLEASE!!! Hope the LO is alright!!









:







:


----------



## gypsyhips26

i keep checking this thread to see if her DD is ok...

I hope all is well and they made it to ER.







:


----------



## maddymama

prayers that the LO is ok.
~maddymama


----------



## yukookoo

is there a way to get email updates on a thread without posting to it?

Im really just posting cause I wanted to hear the update when it comes.....

Keeping this in my thoughts!

Man can't take your eyes off em huh This is totally something DD would do in 2 secs















:


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
She hasn't even logged in to MDC since the first few posters were urging her to go to the ER (3:37pm yesterday). I would say she dropped everything and left. I hope everything is okay.







:

This was my thinking as well. She posted post #1 and then around #3 and hasn't been back since. I'd assume she's at the hospital with her LO.


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Please update when you can!


----------



## mysticmomma

Still







: and







:

OT: I







Poison control. Such a wonderful FREE resource.


----------



## ShannonT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yukookoo* 
is there a way to get email updates on a thread without posting to it?

Im really just posting cause I wanted to hear the update when it comes.....















:

You just click on thread tools and choose subscribe.

OP, hope all is well!


----------



## simonee

Thinking of your dd...







:


----------



## Destinye

Hope she is ok, I guess they are concerned about liver toxicity in particular and looks like one of those situations where the ER is the best place to get to ASAP to prevent absorption and minimize damage. There are a lot of holistic things to do afterwards too but hope the ER was able to help right away. Its really complementary and integrative medicine and (even) allopathic medicine has its place and this is one of those times.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

Her profile says she was on mdc today at 12:21pm. I guess everything is ok.


----------



## lovemyfamily6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
Her profile says she was on mdc today at 12:21pm. I guess everything is ok.

I was trying to find that earlier, hoping she logged on but just didn't have a chance to post.







When I look at the profile, it said last activity was yesterday afternoon. Is there something else to look at?

I hope your little girl is okay. I've been following this thread since yesterday afternoon and keep checking back hoping for a good word.


----------



## Collinsky

Checking back for an update - hope all is well!!







:


----------



## uumomma

i could not wait anymore..
i PMed her..


----------



## theretohere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uumomma* 
i could not wait anymore..
i PMed her..

Update if you hear anything. I think everyone is just worried.


----------



## liam's mom

this is weird. OP, where are you?


----------



## User101

We may be crossing the UA line into "invasion of privacy" territory. I'm sure the OP will update when she feels up to it.


----------



## babydanielsmom

This is very strange....I just hope the lo is ok. Momma even if you chose not to take your lo to the ER please check back in and let us know how things are going. Your family is still in lots of people's thoughts on here


----------



## artgoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uumomma* 
i could not wait anymore..
i PMed her..

oh good, maybe she didn't realize we were worried.


----------



## toddlermama16

I hope that she's doing okay! I think I have clicked on this thread a million times to check for an update.


----------



## Amylcd

Still hoping for a good update too.


----------



## eclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
Her profile says she was on mdc today at 12:21pm. I guess everything is ok.

Where did you see that? When I check it says

Quote:

Last Activity: Yesterday 12:37 PM
Anyhow, OP - I hope your little one is doing fine. I'm thinking of you guys.


----------



## Karry

Still worried about your dd, hope everything is OK.


----------



## Swan3

I just read this. Praying for your little one. Hope you're all doing fine. Please take her to the ER if you haven't already, this isn't the sort of decision you want to regret.


----------



## meemee

woah this IS scary. she hasnt logged in since yesterday afternoon. and i am worried. for both her and her child.


----------



## frontierpsych

I hope everything's okay, this has got me really worried


----------



## SevenVeils

I'm scared too.

I've called Poison Control numerous times, and the one single time that they advised the ER was when my 3 year old son brought half of a mushroom to me (outside) and said "I bit the other part".

I am the very last person to want unneeded pokes or prods on my babies, truly. I've had two UCs. I own a Yahoo group dedicated to chicken pox meetups. None of my five children are vaxed or circed. They have all been nursed until they want to stop. I have coslept with all of them.

But when the Poison Control said ER, I went. No question. They gave him some activated charcoal in some juice, and even respected my (humble, polite) request to give it in 100% juice. No pokes, no prods, but if they had needed to do so I wouldn't have objected.

There is a place for Western Medicine. There really, really is. And if my baby were to get into my Prednisone, I'd be in the ER instantly. Nature didn't put Prednisone in my baby's house, and nature won't rescue him from it.


----------



## MamaJenese

I have never ever stalked a thread like I am stalking this one. Mama I really hope that after a trip to the ER you have awsome weekend plans and are too darn busy doing them to update us! I hope all is well.


----------



## Twinklefae

More good wishes and prayers~


----------



## mountaincaats

lots of








: to your family.
~~


----------



## Subliime

My dd ate some of my grandpa's heart meds one time and PC told me to go straight to ER. I was so nervous about taking her to the ER and I had every right to be. She was fine and I felt really bad that she had to undergo such a TRAMATIC experience at the hospital when she was perfectly fine. But what if she had not been and I hadn't taken her?? It took them 2 tries to get her IV in and I was sobbing, she was sobbing... it was a mess. Then they had to keep her overnight and poke and prod her. She was scared and angry and tired. We both went home and slept almost all day after that. It was horrible... So, I can totally understand her hesitation. But... even though it was a horrible experience it would have been an even worse experience if something had happened and I had not taken her to the ER. I hope all is fine and mamma and baby are in my thoughts.


----------



## dancebaraka

Ugh. This is awful. Dying for an update!


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Oh dear, I just saw this. I hope you LO is ok.








:


----------



## naturallyspeaking

Wow, I'm so sorry to not to update it yesterday (I was distressed with the whole ordeal, I didn't want to get on the computer), I didn't know there were going to be this many posts. I didn't get to read all the responses.
Thank you all for your prayer and thoughts. She is ok. So far so
good. The fact that I found some white powder (matted down) on the
kitchen floor, I'm thinking she must have spitted out most of whatever
that was in her mouth.
I took her to ER immediately and they only checked her temp and pulse and we waited in the waiting room for a while. While she was there, she was alert, happy, dancing around with his brother.
Anyhow, after 2 hours of waiting (not even strapped to a bed but waiting in the room), they said she is not showing any concerning signs so we came home. They said the worst symptom she can get is drowsiness and watch for any abnormal behaviors which she didn't show so far. We didn't have to do any blood drawing or pumping stomach, thank you God!!!
The reason I posted this post initially was to find if any natural mamas out there had to deal with this situation and their kids were ok.

Have a blessed weekend!!!


----------



## Liquesce

Oh thank heavens. I mean I know I don't know you or anything, but I was so worried! So glad everything is ok.


----------



## eclipse

thank you for the update! i'm glad all is well!


----------



## User101

I'm glad you both are OK, glad it was nothing, glad you updated, and glad you went to the ER!


----------



## bu's mama

so glad she's ok!


----------



## lalaland42

: Thanks for updating, I'm glad she's OK.


----------



## naturallyspeaking

One thing I wanted to share and add...
While I was at ER, I had to go thru several peolpe who were asking me the same question "what happend?" and explained everything I knew happened.
At one point, 1 woman was keep saying, "how did she open the bottle?" I said, "I don't know but she opened it" The way she was inquiring was a little offensive... Anyhow, after physician's assistant came, filled out form saying we are free to go and she went to get final permission from the doctor, while we were in a room waiting the final ok, two new people (a guys and a lady) came in and asked me the same thing. "What happened?" I explained the same thing thinking one of them might be the doctor, and then I don't remember who exactly but either she or I kind of initiated for my dd to try to open the med bottle again. My dd grabbed the bottle and twisted the child proof cap several times, and viola! she opend in front of them. They couldn't believe it. I told them to tell the lady at the desk that they saw my dd open the cap because she couldn't believe it when I said it.
My point is never trust child proof cap bottle. I mean we don't, but we thought it was empty. There was (looks like 2 pill total) and I saw one cap open and the other capsule was still intact. She didn't bother touching the 2nd one thankfully. FYI, it was from WalMart Lilly company cap.
Again, I'm so sorry to not update this sooner. My computer was on but I was too distressed to get on the computer and read anything. Also I didn't get auto response emails either so I thought no one replied after I got off to go to ER.
I still didn't get to read all the replies but you guys all made me cry for your thoughts/concerns/prayers for us.








God bless you!!!~~~
Kim


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Whew! Soooooo glad she is okay!


----------



## wife&mommy

Glad she is fine! AND she didn't have to be poked or proded.


----------



## Collinsky

So glad that all is well!







: And also that she didn't have anything done unnecessarily to her... sounds like it was handled wonderfully. Sorry that they kind of harassed you about "how did it happen" but at least she made it clear that she actually could open the cap!! So glad that your (very bright!) little girl is fine.


----------



## ledzepplon

I'm so happy to hear that your little one is okay!


----------



## acupuncturemomma

SO glad you're both ok! Thanks for the reminder/heads up about the "child-proof" caps.


----------



## alison_in_oh

Delurking to say thanks for the update and I'm so happy your daughter is OK!


----------



## mamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
So glad that all is well!







: And also that she didn't have anything done unnecessarily to her... sounds like it was handled wonderfully. Sorry that they kind of harassed you about "how did it happen" but at least she made it clear that she actually could open the cap!! So glad that your (very bright!) little girl is fine.

I've been in the ER too many times with my guys







daredevils. When there's an injury, the staff always asks over and over again what happened. They ask me, they ask the kid. Each new member asks the same thing. Rather than being offended or feeling harassed, I feel like they're looking out for my kids (and everyone's kids) and I'm grateful.
I think that it's great to have our eyes wide open while we advocate for our kids, but being to scared can close us off to real help (as evidenced by what could have happened in the case of the OP of this thread) and can limit our kids' abilities to advocate for themselves--we can teach them to clam up and be paranoid and not seek help for themselves from the community. Erring on the side of caution is not always a good thing.

I'm not sure what you were thinking, naturallyspeaking, when you said "not even strapped to a bed but waiting in the room". In Canada, and most humane societies that I know, physical restraint is illegal unless _absolutely_ warranted and a doctor's orders must be given and then the patient is checked every 15 minutes minimum and many other rules apply to keep them safe including a time limit on how long they can be restrained for. This is only used in EXTREME cases, and I know many nurses who do not physically restrain patients (keep in mid these are violent, severely mentally unbalanced individuals who pose an immediate threat) even under doctor's orders if they conclude all other methods of restraint haven't been exhausted first (now, of course there are cases where this system is not adhered to and the HCPs are held legally liable). I hope that you left the hospital with a bit more trust in the system and a little less fear. You and your kids deserve the support and aid of your community, including the medical community.


----------



## lolar2

I've had a lot of hospital trips, and they always ask questions repeatedly because they need to prevent treatment errors due to mistaken identity.


----------



## sarahr

I'm so glad everything is ok!


----------



## Juvysen

Glad everything's ok!


----------



## ecoteat

What a relief. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Mbella

I am so glad to hear she is fine! I will be EXTRA careful about child-proof caps now.


----------



## mamaverdi

I'm glad she's okay.


----------



## knowerofnada

Yay for the happy ending







:


----------



## CorasMama

Thank you for the update, and thank you for the reminder on "child safe" caps. Those things are NOT to be relied upon, at all!


----------



## Swan3

Thank you for the update! What a relief.


----------



## ElaynesMom

Glad to hear that all is well


----------



## ShyDaisi

:


----------



## ewe+lamb

what a relief - I'm delighted that you and your dd are well







:


----------



## lovbeingamommy

Thank God your baby is OK!!







:







: It is a great reminder for me too about the child-proof caps.


----------



## toddlermama16

When I had to call the poison control center after my three year old got into a medication bottle. the PCC said that most children can open "child-proof" bottles by no later than 2 years old. Scary stuff.


----------

